# Gurkha Ancient Warrior Torpedo Cigar Review - Takes One to Know One



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Take it from this ancient warrior, the Gurkha cigar by the same name is just not worth it. Sure it's a pretty cigar and the burn is above average, ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Ancient Warrior Torpedo Cigar Review - Takes One to Know One


----------

